# Spot Bad Guys via (Uber-hi-res) Eye Scan?



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

This from Wired.com:


> Soon, keeping your head down won’t be enough to stump high-tech security cameras, thanks to Pentagon-funded researchers developing mini-cameras that can nab threats by hunting down — and scanning — their eyeballs.
> 
> A team of electrical engineers at Southern Methodist University (SMU), led by Professor Marc Christensen, first created the cameras with funding from Darpa, the Pentagon’s research agency. Called Panoptes, the devices use low-resolution sensors to create a high-res image that can be captured using a lightweight, ultra-slim camera. Because they don’t use a lens, the cameras were originally designed for miniature drone sensors and troop helmet-cams.
> 
> ...



Another camera way to spot evil intent being looked at by DND:  facial expression (more here).


----------



## R. Jorgensen (27 May 2010)

Okay, but what if on the good guys side (CF in this case) you have a Pl WO or even your SecComd who has a natural facial expression as if he/she is always pissed off and is going to kill someone?


I had a high school math teacher like that... turns out he was disfigured in a bar fight...  


Biometrics is pretty cool stuff, but it's very... how do I put this?... it's a very flawed system at the moment; I guess.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> Okay, but what if on the good guys side (CF in this case) you have a Pl WO or even your SecComd who has a natural facial expression as if he/she is always pissed off and is going to kill someone?
> 
> 
> I had a high school math teacher like that... turns out he was disfigured in a bar fight...
> ...


Seen - which is why I guess they're trying to get better at it.


----------

